# Just stuck



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

This year I started messing around more in the park and trying to attempt some tricks. So far I have managed to dial in 180s FS and BS so am currently working on 3s. Its just frustrating because I dont get to go as much as I wish I could being from the midwest. The past 3 times I have gone out I have worked on trying to land a FS 360 with no such luck. Several times I landed about 270 and pushed the last 90 around while on snow but that is about as good as I have landed. I'm looking at all the other 360 threads so I can try to get it figured out. I guess what I am really asking is what can I do off the hill to help me along. Like I said I don't get out as much as I wish I could but I really want to make it seem like I am progressing with my 360 than feel stuck like I have the past couple times. 

The things I can thing of is:
Trampoline work
Carpet boarding

If you have any ideas or words of advice anything would be appreciated.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

To this point it sounds like you are doing all the dry land stuff you can. Now it is just a matter of getting on the snow. It is *so* different when you try it with every variable in the world being thrown at you, as opposed to doing in it the living room, basement or garage.

I'm at a similar point in my riding. I gave it several attempts but have come to the conclusion I am out of time for this year. 

Next time out really try to take a video of you attempts this will help others pinpoint the issues. Snow time is what you really need now, I know that is true for me.

Good luck and wear pads !!!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Make sure you keep your heard turning until you can see the jump behind you. Keep you eyes on the jump behind you until you land then ride away.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My biggest problems with 3s in the beginning was:

1). Get your head around, as you jump look over your shoulder. But do not continue to rotate your head in the direction of travel once you land. It will cause you to over rotate and make riding away much harder. Not getting the head around always caused me to only get a 270.

2). Get a good setup carve before the jump. I found it much easier to learn a 3 on flatter areas, before I took it to park jumps. Get a nice heelside carve, so you can easily pop from both feet.


Also, check out Snowboard Addiction videos, as you have limited time to practice on snow. The advice will be even more useful, less guessing what to do.

Learn how to snowboard with Snowboard Addiction's video tutorials | Snowboard Addiction

Edit: I dunno about everyone else, but doing a dry run 3 from a flat base was much harder then on snow. I only did dry runs with the board off. The setup carve on snow makes getting enough pop much easier.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Hard to give tips without a video to see as to why you're not making it.

For only a 3 you shouldn't have to pre-spring your body any, just the heelside carve/pop off the jump should be enough. But that's assuming you have some air, if you're doing this on a mini-jump you're going to want to crank your body to spin it or carve harder off the lip. 

Good luck.


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I think my post was a little confusing. I'm not trying to create another "help my 360" thread, because god knows there are already enough of those floating around. Especially since I don't have a video, I'm just trying to see what all I can do off the hill so when I do get to the hill I feel like I accomplish something


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Have you done the thing where you just stand on the grass in your normal stance, then jump and do a 360? It's harder than it sounds. I find myself either landing 270, or landing 360 but tilted. The exercise seems to be about getting the rotation with minimal effort. I'm still brute-forcing it.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Have you done the thing where you just stand on the grass in your normal stance, then jump and do a 360? It's harder than it sounds. I find myself either landing 270, or landing 360 but tilted. The exercise seems to be about getting the rotation with minimal effort. I'm still brute-forcing it.


I sure hope that's with the board :laugh:

With board I can like _just_ 360 flatground, without I can 720.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Death said:


> I sure hope that's with the board :laugh:
> 
> With board I can like _just_ 360 flatground, without I can 720.


No that's without the board. With the board it's _easier!_ I think it's a balance thing, but if I have the board on, I always come down vertical and balanced, but can't do as much total spin of course. Without the board I start to 'cork' after about 270.

Mind you, I haven't done this very much. Maybe 5-10 minutes total, I was just trying out the idea. But I'm using one of those balance boards in the gym as part of my warm-down. Only do a minute or two on it every session but I'm amazed by how much of a difference practice makes. I can't _quite_ stay balanced for as long as I want, but getting there.


----------

